# The best tool in my shed....



## Dirty_Vinylpusher (Aug 15, 2010)

...is a cheap 12V cordless drill..... which is now "corded".

I pulled it apart and hardwired it to a transformer.
It's always ready to go, never needs charging and is a lot lighter than with the battery pack.
Saves a lot of elbow grease when pulling things apart and putting them back together.




I've also got the chuck key for my drill press attached to one of those little retractable swipecard thingies, which is mounted on the wall next to it.

Always there when you need it and just zips back to its spot when you let go of it.










Just thought I'd share that with you.



















Of course, when I went to drill a hole in the chuck key to attach it to the swipecard thing, I secured it in the drillpress vice, only to realise there was no drillbit in the drill.....


----------



## NastyGash (Aug 15, 2010)

Isn't there a little more involved than just a transformer? 

Like a diode or two or four and a capacitor and perhaps a voltage regulator?

I like your "retractable swipecard thingie"!

//Nasty


----------



## Kermit (Aug 15, 2010)

NastyGash  said:
			
		

> Isn't there a little more involved than just a transformer?
> Like a diode or two or four and a capacitor and perhaps a voltage regulator?
> //Nasty



May not need them at all. Google the term Universal motor. They run on AC or DC. Giving the motor an equal number of watts of either flavor most likely is all that is required. The universal motor is a standard item in most cheap motorized consumer goods nowadays.


----------



## Dirty_Vinylpusher (Aug 15, 2010)

NastyGash  said:
			
		

> Isn't there a little more involved than just a transformer?
> 
> Like a diode or two or four and a capacitor and perhaps a voltage regulator?



 :shrug:

It's been working for over a year now so it must be ok.


----------

